# fired rice



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

Hi everyone , Would you like some fired rice? I have an easy menu to share . it is fired rice which is thai style. 

3 tablespoon vegetable oil 
1 Tamato, thinly sliced 
3 teaspoons soy sauce-mushroom 
1 teaspoons salt 
1 cup cooked rice 
2 cloves garlic 
2 eggs 
1/2 green onion 
1/3 cup pork 

pour the oil and follow with garlic and pork in the pan whic is extremely hot. put the egg and scramble the egg untill the egg is all cooked . Add salt , soy sauch mushroom and stir. keep stirring and mixing the rich with tomato. Stir for 2 minutes . Serve hot with 1/4 wedge of lime and green onion . then enjoy eating.

ps. if you don't like pork you can put prawn in stend of it .


----------



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

This is the photo that i took it from my cooking last time.


----------



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

jasmine rice from Thailand is good for cooking fired rice.


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

joyeating; I am suggesting a couple changes to your recipie just for you. this is not to bust your recipie in any way. I cooked in Thailand and one ingredient is ketsup.add after scrambling eggs (2 to 3 tbl.). also fish sauce,found at any orieantal market,mail order and some health food stores.sprinkle a little over mixture just before adding rice,try to use low sodium soy or tamari sauce (fish sauce is salty) try using large diced, not sliced, tom. just before removing from pan,keeps tom.texture in tact. the lime addition is perfect.Hope you'll forgive me for butting into your thread...good cookin...cookie...sawadee,thai for hello, goodby and everything in between,thai language is like that..lol..sawadee


----------



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

thanks for you iders jim

Have you ever cooked any kinds of fired riced? 

more over i like fired riced which is cooked with ketcup pineapple and ham.


----------



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

prawns fired rice .


----------



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

one more dish. prawns fired rice


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for your personal recipe! 

I grew up eating Chinese food takeout fried rice. I never knew what I had been missing until I tried Thai fried rice. This the best fried rice in the world! Nothing can compare. 


Soy sauce? Are you sure that is right? All Thais pride themselves on their use of Nam Pla (fish sauce). No Kosher salt there!


----------



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

yes im sure soy sauce is right. it is different from Nam pla. soy sauce is made from bean. if my English is not clear im sorry.


----------

